# Passenger Door lock question



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

My 2004 has developed an occasional problem with the passenger side door electric door lock. Sometimes, when unlocking the car with the remote, the lock will only partly come up, so the door is still locked from the outside. You have to manually pull the lock up. Later, when you leave the car and set the alarm with remote, the horn will honk three times, because the passenger side door lock is still stuck in the partly up position. Has anyone else had this problem and found a solution?? I am hesitant to go to the dealer and them make it worse.

Kevin Triplett


----------



## GTOBert (Jan 26, 2005)

I have the same problem on occasion. When it happens, I get inside the passenger seat, close the door and manually lock and unlock the lock about 10 times. That seems to work for a few months. Good Luck:cheers


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

kevracer said:


> My 2004 has developed an occasional problem with the passenger side door electric door lock. Sometimes, when unlocking the car with the remote, the lock will only partly come up, so the door is still locked from the outside. You have to manually pull the lock up. Later, when you leave the car and set the alarm with remote, the horn will honk three times, because the passenger side door lock is still stuck in the partly up position. Has anyone else had this problem and found a solution?? I am hesitant to go to the dealer and them make it worse.
> 
> Kevin Triplett


Ther is a tsb on this. Had mine done, both sides would hang up. No rattles, no squeaks, no upholstery damage from their disassembly of two doors.:cool


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. That's why I love this forum.


----------



## silver04G-T-OHHH (Aug 13, 2006)

get yourself a new door lock actuator, gm has never been able to make one that lasts forever (circa mid-90's c/k pickups) replace the actuator, then say goodbye to that annoying beep beep beep beep beep


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is the TSB;



> Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004
> Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP.
> Service Bulletin Num : 040864018 Date of Bulletin: AUG 01, 2004
> NHTSA Item Number: 10011241
> ...


----------

